# Breckenridge ... march 12 or so.. last hoorah



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

yo son! hook me up with that time travel magic!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

good catch. i'm effing stupid.. oh well it'll let me bump up to get the point across, how's the mountain? 

March 24*


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

BUMP and it's april not march, people pushing back on me.. I just generally want to know how the place is.. if there are any awesome places to eat - never been there before lol.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The pizza in Breck is really good. If you want a burger, be sure to hit up my buddies at the empire burger. The best restaurant in town (according to everyone I asked) is Mi Casa. I ate there a couple of times and it definitely lives up to the hype. Pork mango burrito = AWESOME


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw empire burger.. just kind of walking through the town..
Anyone live near here or are here right now? My friends bailed pretty hard on me.. so like.. yeah I'm in a mountain town and don't know anyone lol.

Staying over at Grand Timber Lodge between peaks 9-8 but yeah.. if anything hit me up lol.. other than snowboarding there's nothing for me.. don't know anyone haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's the end of the season there's nothing going on. I suggest you walk down to the Breck Brewery in a little bit for power hour and see if anythings happening.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll have to look for it, saw they had a free concert on the 17th, prolly hit that up.. I just meant someone to hang out with though lol.. show me around or something.. No one wants to be alone on a vacation unless.... they do. I don't.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just walk down to the Brewery its on the south side of town just past the light where Park meets main on the left hand side. After that wander around aimlessly and see what happens.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

What he said. Just go make friends and wander around. The town is probably pretty dead, but that just means that the locals won't be as crusty to a touroun, especially if you're laid back and just looking to chill. You may get a little burst of snow tomorrow. If you get the chance hike above the Imperial chair and hike out towards the chutes......its a fun experience.


If you get bored, wander to Vail for a day trip and see what is going on there. I've done the solo late-season trip and its always good to just get away and do your own thing. There are friends to be made on the lifts and at Happy Hour. 

Go exploring and just enjoy it! Also, learn to never rely on your friends for long-distance trips. Once you get the cash then you can assume they are in, otherwise they'll bail!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually did make a friend today.. in a lesson yeah, because i'm new if you haven't forgotten lol...but he was a weirdo.. went to mikes ate some pizza.. fucking nyerked everywhere later at the resort..

Yeah.. I've never snowboarded on a mountain until today, and I'm a tired, beaten up individual but it was so much fun haha...
They said I was about a level 2.5 when I started... and then I was around a 4 or better today.. pretty cool.. anyways going to pass out or hot tub it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

atta boy! go at it and have fun. FWIW,I just booked a solo trip to Salt Lake City for this weekend. Solo trips are great opportunities to make friends, get better, and clear the mind!


----------

